# Bluetooth with Sirius Radio



## Keith King (Apr 4, 2019)

I have a sirius radio Onxy ER and it is on a home dock. I need to pair it with my bluetooth speakers and have no been able to figure out how to do this.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Keith King said:


> I have a sirius radio Onxy ER and it is on a home dock. I need to pair it with my bluetooth speakers and have no been able to figure out how to do this.


What docking station do you have? Does it have bluetooth? I know the Lynx LH1 Bluetooth home kit has it, but not sure if others do.


----------

